# preparing for construction.



## MrDuane (Oct 21, 2011)

Well, the remodel is finally finished. house in order. space open for building now. space a bit less due to actually having humans in the area. so of course the layout changed a bit. so here is hopefully my last thougth on the matter before I get started. 

any suggestions would be appreciated. again, revision apparently is my middle name, lol. 

The window sill is 43" at the base of the facia so that area needs to be mountainless. I'm thinking 36" high base, with Harbor Point track 38" so my buildings don't get in the way of opening the window.


----------



## brik-el (Feb 24, 2012)

I like it. What scale are you doing this in?


----------



## MrDuane (Oct 21, 2011)

HO

my wife thinks my lumbering skills are a bit shy of the benchwork, so she's checking with our carpenter friend to see if he would bid on it, just so she can say she covered the options before I tackle it myself. by next sunday i should have the wood being cut be him or me. 

we have a nice wood floor, so I need to keep it clean because wife's sewing table is just 3 feet from it.


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

Hey Mr Duane, 

I *really* like your plan with the varied terrain of mountains and coastline. Don't run tracks onto the sewing table! :laugh:

Greg


----------



## wolfeinmane (Feb 8, 2012)

Great oppurtunity for detailing the harbor! What era are you modeling? The reason I ask is you have a 7 and 1/4 foot rise on your dock section from the water and modern docks would be taller, but if it's going to be an older wood dock with smaller ships it should work out okay.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Love the track plan, it allows for continuous operation in both directions.:thumbsup::thumbsup:
The only thing that I would not do is a Round House and Turntable, Those two items take up a ton of real estate and offer little use on a small layout! You would be much better off with a yard and an engine house and some shops.


----------



## Conductorjoe (Dec 1, 2011)

Very nice track plan.
However a 36" height is pretty low. You would be looking down rather than "at" the layout. Is the window latch at the bottom of the window?
I have a window that is only 24" off the floor. I built the benchwork at 42" high and am able to reach both window latches to open it.


----------



## MrDuane (Oct 21, 2011)

It's late steam era, i may go as late as to having a model-T in the back ground, unsure of that though. A friend of a friend gave me some old 18" curve track, and a turntable, so I thought I'd put it to use. There is not a lot of yard you can stick in a loop, but this is as good as I can see it being. 

The other thought was just variety with the turntable. I've 4 feet of ore cars to haul around, and some of them will be left at the mining site so i don't see a real demand for yard, even though I'd like a large one, ^_^

Unfortunately instead of 8' deep, it's 7'9" so with a 4x8 and 24" walkway, the harbor has to fit into 21" shelf. the schematic is a tad off. I don't mind looking down on it. and do sit alot, (bad back when it comes to standing in one spot alot)


----------



## JohnAP (May 4, 2011)

Nice room, looking forward to your progress!


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

at least you have room to build...looks like a fun place to build somethin!


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

Might I suggest where you have the spur line going down into the harbor - it would be a great place to have a float barge for railcars. It would add some nice detail to the water scene with a tugboat, etc and you could then provide for traffic on/off the layout coming into the town via the harbor from other places.

Make the float barges removable and have a few of them - use them like cassettes. A simple post with a coupler on it would allow you to push cars onto the barge and lock them in place for movement.

Looks like a great room for a layout.


----------



## brik-el (Feb 24, 2012)

Nice space, with a nice view!

You're gonna love that natural light on the layout!


----------

